# June 22nd - Waco Convention Center



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

FULL POINTS ON THE WEGO WORLD TOUR!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN WACO


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

well i guess this is gonna be the official topic...ttt...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Hope to see everyone on the 22nd in the cool AC :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 11 2008, 02:57 PM~10847166
> *Hope to see everyone on the 22nd in the cool AC :cheesy:
> *



i know rightttt... finally a show inside.. the sun has been kickin my ass lately but i love da summer.. austin show and san marcos show was hot then a mofo


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oops wrong one :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pelons2af6.jpg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 02:44 PM~10847508
> *oops wrong one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



can i have some of that play money


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 06:03 PM~10848484
> *can i have some of that play money
> *



i would but its all garn now


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 05:09 PM~10848517
> *i would but its all garn now
> *



damn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 06:10 PM~10848525
> *damn
> *



iam gonna try to claim miklo on my income tax next year.. help me out and ill break ya off 50/50 bro :thumbsup:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z21/jac...rthbywwsp01.jpg


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z21/jac...rthbywwsp01.jpg


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:angry: Fuck it i give up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jun 11 2008, 04:30 PM~10848664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWREADYY MAYNE!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

I JUST GOT A LITTLE BIT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That's right...online pre-registration is still available (ok, we actually just got it put up)....
On-Line Pre-Registration


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 05:15 PM~10848948
> *T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

t t t


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

What are the cash payouts going to be for the winners?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

How much is electricity for this show???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 06:15 PM~10848948
> *T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T
> *


T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

youre gonna get it locked :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 04:44 PM~10857051
> *youre gonna get it locked :biggrin:
> *


or someone will start crying

T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 12 2008, 05:04 PM~10857243
> *or someone will start crying
> 
> T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T TT T T, T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T,T T T, T T T, T T T, T T T
> *



i know it will suck if alot of people show up and there is no room


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Electricity is supposed to be $60....but I need to know asap if you want electricity! (cars must have electricity dropped ahead of time)


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

i just pre reg. i will see everbody in waco


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=63kRUCWstCo

i know yall remember this one


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

so what up where we going to cruise at " valley mills or by brazos river? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

what up miggy


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Hope everyone enjoys the visit to Waco on the 22nd and hope to see everyone back on September 21st for The 4th Annual Showdown by the River, Wego Event


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 13 2008, 12:05 AM~10860632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be at both 22nd with my roadmaster and 21st with my impala hopefully


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

tell i cant wait to hit lolitas sunday morning, and a few other spots. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Jun 13 2008, 01:03 AM~10860615
> *so what up where we going to cruise at " valley mills or by brazos river?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



valley mills i think.... but anywhere near a taco stand is good wit me :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 13 2008, 01:04 AM~10860622
> *what up miggy
> *



whut it dew whut it dew.. man iam bout to knock out. got work at 6 in da morning and its 1 already.. lol.. what u been up to?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Jun 13 2008, 01:09 AM~10860651
> *tell i cant wait to hit lolitas sunday morning,  and a few other spots. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



like 2 minnies


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2008, 12:12 AM~10860673
> *whut it dew whut it dew.. man iam bout to knock out.  got work at 6 in da morning and its 1 already.. lol.. what u been up to?
> *


chillen bro trying to get the roadmaster ready for this show then its off to denver on the 24th


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

yea we can do to minnies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: or what ever. one of cuz havinb a party sat
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We can move in a select number of cars on Saturday (12pm to 4pm). Let me know if you are interested in moving your car in the day before. We access to one hall and should be able to bring in about 38-44 cars.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what are the hop requirements


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WANT TO SCOPE IT OUT;
HERE'S A LINK YOU CAN GO ON TO SEE "HOTEL WACO" 

UNDER GALLERY THEY HAVE PIX FROM AROUND THE HOTEL. 

THEY ONLY SHOW THE DOUBLE BED ROOM THOUGH.


http://www.hotelwaco.com


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 13 2008, 09:40 AM~10861833
> *what are the hop requirements
> *



cant be showtime hydraulics.. iam j/k :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 13 2008, 07:41 AM~10861370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeee esp the 2 chicks on the flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 13 2008, 07:40 AM~10861833
> *what are the hop requirements
> *


www.wegoweb.org has the rules for the hop


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2008, 03:29 PM~10864062
> *niceeeeee esp the 2 chicks on the flyer  :thumbsup:
> *


one week till Waco bustin at the seams  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

did yall hear about what happened? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

spit it out *****


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2008, 04:07 PM~10874705
> *did yall hear about what happened?  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2008, 04:07 PM~10874705
> *did yall hear about what happened?  :0
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: 

quit fuckin with everybody, u know aint shit happenin.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 15 2008, 07:55 PM~10875429
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> quit fuckin with everybody, u know aint shit happenin.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dammit Tito knows me too well :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Please PM me if you want to move-in on Saturday...


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT  what he said


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

well i will see all of yall there. in waco.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

We ready for this weekend mayne!!!! its gonna b a great show!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10893876
> *We ready for this weekend mayne!!!! its gonna b a great show!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

I NEED A ADDRESS FOR THE WACO SHOW


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 18 2008, 06:18 PM~10900285
> *:biggrin:
> *



ttt


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

looks like ill be working sat? ill stop by sat and see what cracking.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 18 2008, 07:12 PM~10900229
> *I NEED A ADDRESS FOR THE WACO SHOW
> *



if you need help with directions ... heading north on i35 just take the 4th street exit in Waco. you'll come to a light, at the light just take a left and go under i35 overpass.. just stay on 4th street and the convention center will be on your right hand side about 2 or 3 blocks down you cant miss it. now iam not from Waco but thats how i know how to get there. iam sure someone from Estrella CC will be more then happy to help you out if you need the address or any other questions. hope to see you at the show


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

so whos bring the braakfast tacos for sunday morning? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ill be ready to head down to waco and kick it all weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Jun 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10900829
> *so whos bring the braakfast tacos for sunday morning? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: ill be ready to head down to waco and kick it all weekend :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd send some with Ms. Dani, but she'll eat them on the way. :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 18 2008, 09:02 PM~10901626
> *I'd send some with Ms. Dani, but she'll eat them on the way.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

I WILL tell her to save me some


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 17 2008, 02:13 AM~10886272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Ramon, how u been bro


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 19 2008, 01:56 AM~10903510
> *whats up Ramon, how u been bro
> *


chillin A! whacha you been up to cat? are you gonna enter the show :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 19 2008, 02:03 AM~10903553
> *chillin A! whacha you been up to cat? are you gonna enter the show  :biggrin:
> *


shit im not sure if i'll b showin but i think acouple of guys r takin their cars so i might ride down ther 2 check it out


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 18 2008, 11:46 PM~10903458
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> I WILL tell her to save me some
> *


Yeah right! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 18 2008, 10:02 PM~10901626
> *I'd send some with Ms. Dani, but she'll eat them on the way.  :uh:
> *


if you gettin em in Waco just dont get em at the taquiera over on 19th st :barf: unless you wanna have the shits for a week haha just ask Impala SS he'll tell you


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2008, 04:06 PM~10907563
> *if you gettin em in Waco just dont get em at the taquiera over on 19th st  :barf:  unless you wanna have the shits for a week haha just ask Impala SS he'll tell you
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

i could show you a good spot in austin..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 19 2008, 05:40 AM~10903987
> *Yeah right! :biggrin:
> *



long as the tacos have cheese on them


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN THA HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10909940
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN THA HOUSE!!!!!
> *


Sup homie....gonna be a good show, im sure D-Town gonna rep hard as always... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 19 2008, 11:57 PM~10911380
> *Sup homie....gonna be a good show, im sure D-Town gonna rep hard as always... :biggrin:
> *


shut up ***** and answer ya phone


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Just want to say Good Luck to everyone going to Waco!! Hope everyone gets there and back safe.


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

HEY ROLLERZ!

JUST A HEADS UP ON THE RESERVATIONS AT "HOTEL WACO"

IF YOU ARE GETTING A ROOM AT "HOTEL WACO", YOU HAVE TO RESERVE YOUR

ROOM BY 12PM TONIGHT..........FRIDAY, JUNE 20!!!!!!!!!!

HOTEL WACO'S # (254) 753-0261

IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH RESERVATIONS, ASK FOR SHARON


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just got a call from the Convention Center saying cars may not be allowed to be in the building overnight...so the limited Saturday move-in may get taken away.

Sorry for any inconvenience, but we will let everyone know as soon as we do.....


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

can we move in sunday morning?if so whats the time limit


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2008, 08:21 AM~10912200
> *shut up ***** and answer ya phone
> *



:scrutinize: ....didnt get a call....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 20 2008, 10:40 AM~10912634
> *Just want to say Good Luck to everyone going to Waco!! Hope everyone gets there and back safe.
> *



would be alot better if you was going too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2008, 09:21 AM~10912200
> *shut up ***** and answer ya phone
> *



speaking of that... was that you that called me da other day?


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 20 2008, 10:50 AM~10913465
> *can we move in sunday morning?if so whats the time limit
> *


Yes Sunday doors will open around 7am and close at 11am.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 20 2008, 01:05 PM~10914604
> *speaking of that... was that you that called me da other day?
> *


yea i had a rendevous at the mozzy wozzy by that cefco :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 20 2008, 05:38 PM~10915662
> *Good luck everyone.
> *



thank you thank you .. Lord knows iam gonna need it :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY headed out to waco later today. see you all in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 20 2008, 03:38 AM~10911674
> *The Dallas Lowriders will b havin a picnic/bbq @ the SouthWaco Recreation Center saturday the 21st from 11am - 7pm, so if ur going 2 this show & u get ther saturday u r invited 2 come join us if u feel like chillin & grillin, ALL CLUBS WELCOME
> 
> 
> ...


Our WEGO promoting staff will be at the picnic about 2pm selling passes for the car show. You can find them pulling up in the WEGO mobile and walking around the picnic wearing WEGO shirts!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Jun 21 2008, 11:12 AM~10919295
> *Our WEGO promoting staff will be at the picnic about 2pm selling passes for the car show. You can find them pulling up in the WEGO mobile and walking around the picnic wearing WEGO shirts!
> *



so is Dallas Lowriders still doing that today even though theres not a move in tonight at the convention center? i was wondering that cuz i wanted to go n chill over there today too.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 08:44 AM~10918829
> *ROLLERZ ONLY headed out to waco later today. see you all in the morning :biggrin:
> *



becareful on 35 bro.. all that highway contruction has it lookin all ugly right now. see yall there tomorrow cant wait


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

knights riding out in the morning


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jun 21 2008, 12:29 PM~10919667
> *YESS SIR.....
> *



awready iam gonna try n hit that up later iam still cleaning my car so its gonna be awhile but i keep takin breaks and gettin on here cuz its too damn hot outside. i guess i should hurry up n finish it up b4 it gets too late. if i dont make it out there today ill definetly will see everyone out there tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

reppin Central Texas to the fullest


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

is it going to rain in waco?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up miggy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 21 2008, 02:22 PM~10920186
> *whats up miggy
> *



whats up bro? i keep gettin on n off all day everytime i come inside lol.. its takin me bout 3 hours just to wax the car. and i dont think its gonna rain out this way. it was bad out in bryan/college station but the tv said its moving south so its not even coming this way. id be mad if it did cuz i been cleaning the car all day since bout 12 and its already 4 ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2008, 01:40 AM~10843944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2008, 12:40 AM~10843944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the knights are comin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 21 2008, 03:11 PM~10920679
> *whats up bro?  i keep gettin on n off all day everytime i come inside lol.. its takin me bout 3 hours just to wax the car.  and i dont think its gonna rain out this way.  it was bad out in bryan/college station but the tv said its moving south so its not even coming this way.  id be mad if it did cuz i been cleaning the car all day since bout 12 and its already 4 ...
> *



what are you talking about. i detailed my car and a hour later it rained


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY is in waco.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope this show turns out good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10921267
> *i hope this show turns out good
> *


i hope so too. whats there to do in waco tonight?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 21 2008, 04:44 PM~10920780
> *what are you talking about. i detailed my car and a hour later it rained
> *



dammit that sucks. it did that to me b4 a show not too long ago.. it rained so i dried it off again and then it rained again i was mad.. but its been sunny up here all day and hot den a bitch. no rain in the forcast. see yall in the morning ill be in Belton about 7:30 and ill hit u up and see where yall at.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 20 2008, 03:38 AM~10911674
> *The Dallas Lowriders will b havin a picnic/bbq @ the SouthWaco Recreation Center saturday the 21st from 11am - 7pm, so if ur going 2 this show & u get ther saturday u r invited 2 come join us if u feel like chillin & grillin, ALL CLUBS WELCOME
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to Thank Dallas Lowriders for hooking me and my girl Melissa up on some good BBQ today at the park! Also met some cool peeps, even a girl I went to High School with! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: today is the day lolz its 5:30 in da morning and iam up already


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

JSUT GOT BACK FROM WACO. THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND IM ABOUT TO START POSTING PICS. SO JUST GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES PLEASE AND I'LL BE RIGHT ON IT.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10927655
> *JSUT GOT BACK FROM WACO. THE SHOW WAS GOOD AND IM ABOUT TO START POSTING PICS. SO JUST GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES PLEASE AND I'LL BE RIGHT ON IT.
> *


cool, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 22 2008, 10:58 PM~10928763
> *ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW
> *



i think he just said give him a few mins :uh:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sup Ray!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 23 2008, 04:58 AM~10930437
> *Sup Ray!!!!
> *


you kno pics do your ride no justice..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

another great show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BEST OF SHOW CAR:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BEST OF SHOW BIKE:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ECC had a good time:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin: my KIDS and Landos cutty


----------



## RO D-TOWN V.P (Sep 4, 2007)

* BEST OF MODEL CARS!!! ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE!!!!! *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Miggy and Nappytown chillin in da CO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

RIDIN DIRTY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE HAD A GREAT TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LIL ROY'S 63 DROP TOP


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

VICS 64









VICS MONTE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 03:17 PM~10934078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE BIG *DL* BABY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jun 23 2008, 03:22 PM~10934122
> *
> WHATS UP KOP!!!
> 
> ...


  
same to yall :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keep them pics coming. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ONE SHEEP,TWO SHEEP, THREE SHEEP, FOUR SHEEP. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 05:38 PM~10934234
> *ONE SHEEP,TWO SHEEP, THREE SHEEP, FOUR SHEEP.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



awww but they showed real dedication for the show.. they got there at 2 in da morning to the convention center. i think we was all tired at the end of the day though huh? i see DL took home the club win once again :thumbsup: thats whats up congradulations to everyone who placed yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

eds monte








netos caddy








vics cutty


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 03:59 PM~10934388
> *awww but they showed real dedication for the show.. they got there at 2 in da morning to the convention center.  i think we was all tired at the end of the day though huh? i see DL took home the club win once again :thumbsup: thats whats up congradulations to everyone who placed yesterday.    :cheesy:
> *



thats one thing about the KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE, they do show dedication


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10934393
> *eds monte
> 
> 
> ...



nice camera .. all my pics came out dark as fuck


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 04:03 PM~10934422
> *nice camera .. all my pics came out dark as fuck
> *



were u using the flash


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

vics lincoln








el cholo and the 39


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:05 PM~10934435
> *were u using the flash
> *



yea but its just a shitty camera in doors. trust me ive tried everything. i think wit my stimulas check iam gonna upgrade lol. hey yall comin down to the Temple show on August 24th right? hope to see yall there. iam gonna try my best to make it to Lufkin.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 03:38 PM~10934234
> *ONE SHEEP,TWO SHEEP, THREE SHEEP, FOUR SHEEP.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats like the funniest pic ive ever seen


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

freshly candied regal 








pests regal


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10934471
> *yea but its just a shitty camera in doors.  trust me ive tried everything.  i think wit my stimulas check iam gonna upgrade lol.  hey yall comin down to the Temple show on August 24th right? hope to see yall there.  iam gonna try my best to make it to Lufkin.
> *



i didnt use my flash the whole show. when i did the pics came out dark. did u try not using it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10934505
> *i didnt use my flash the whole show. when i did the pics came out dark. did u try not using it
> *



hell nah.. that be sumthin if that works.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

cant for get about pamos "KING DONK"








BOSSMAN IN THE HOUSE SHAKING THE BUILDING


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 04:05 PM~10934435
> *were u using the flash
> *


did you happen to take any pics of our rides, all the pics we have a way too dark


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HA WHAT U KNOW BOUT THAT 30'S MAYNE








LOOK AT THE CANDY, U WANNA EAT IT DONT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LET ME CHECK, MY MEMORY CARD FILLED UP WHEN I GOT TO THAT SIDE. I'LL CHECK


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:24 PM~10934567
> *LOOK AT THE CANDY, U WANNA EAT IT DONT YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i had to help push that car inside. the whole "you gotta have quarter tank of gas had everyone messed up. i barely made it there and my car said 22 miles to empty. this one lacc pulled up with a full tank. i dont know if it ever made it inside. i should've took a water hose and some jugs


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:25 PM~10934572
> *LET ME CHECK, MY MEMORY CARD FILLED UP WHEN I GOT TO THAT SIDE. I'LL CHECK
> *



look for a maroon lincoln with a faded back bumper ... thats me


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 02:57 PM~10933922
> *
> 
> *


DAMN D Q DID THA DAMN THANG!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

EL PELAO LINCOLN








SHOW STOPPA


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 04:30 PM~10934604
> *EL PELAO LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THAT IN THA TRUNK SHINING!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 04:25 PM~10934572
> *LET ME CHECK, MY MEMORY CARD FILLED UP WHEN I GOT TO THAT SIDE. I'LL CHECK
> *


thanks homie


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE KILLA 








SOC'S CANDIED OUT F 150


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND THATS MY LIL GIRL, JUST HAD TO POST CUZ I MISSED HER ALL WEEKEND


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10934668
> *AND THATS MY LIL GIRL, JUST HAD TO POST CUZ I MISSED HER ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...




HI NANAS!!!


TIA E. SENDS YOU HUGS LOL, 





DANG SAL NOW SHES BLIND.. GIVE HER 50 NEXT TIME HAHAH!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CANDIED ORANGE FORD F 150








PAMOS PINK CHEVY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 04:38 PM~10934668
> *AND THATS MY LIL GIRL, JUST HAD TO POST CUZ I MISSED HER ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...



SHE SAYS HI TIA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE BIKE LINE UP


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN BRO WE JUST DONT STOP DO WE !!!!!!!!!
ALL CUSTOM PAINTED!!!!! ON ALL THA RIDES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

car problem on the way there :angry: 










had to keep hopes high almost gave up and took the bus home. :uh: 










still made it though glad we did


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

EZ'S CADDY, ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BARE WITH ME GUYS, I HAVE MORE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TROYS ROAD MASTER, ROLLERZ ONLY








OUTER LIMITS, ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TITO'S CADDY, LATIN STYLE








ANOTHER CLEAN FLEETWOOD


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GOTTA POST THE LINCOLN FOR MY BOY BIG FISH FROMM ESTRELLA CR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS CAR WAS PURPLE BUT FOR SOME REASON CAME OUT LOOKIN BLUE IN THE PIC.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 05:29 PM~10935101
> *THIS CAR WAS PURPLE BUT FOR SOME REASON CAME OUT LOOKIN BLUE IN THE PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


thats weird :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

NEVER MIND :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SIGNATURE CAR CLUB


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BABY LAC ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THATS LIKE THE 5TH TIME I TRIED TO POSTTHE BABY LAC. IT FINALLY WORKED


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO D-TOWN V.P_@Jun 23 2008, 03:06 PM~10933559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GOLD MONTE, ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CLEAN CADDY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DRINKIN IT UP AT THE PARK THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 05:51 PM~10935266
> *DRINKIN IT UP AT THE PARK THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



HA HA THATS FUCKED UP THEY LOOK LIKE THEY R IN LINE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE WEGO SCION AT THE PICNIC


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 05:53 PM~10935280
> *HA HA THATS FUCKED UP THEY LOOK LIKE THEY R IN LINE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WINKY REPPIN THAT BIG DL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MIKES LIL BOY POP LOCKIN ON STAGE WITH M-DOT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pics of the award cermony.??


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sal....or other Dallas Lowriders member I got two quick questions....









Has this car always been under Vic's name? 

Also, the Pelao luxury...has that always been under his name?

Just trying to keep the scores straight!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2008, 06:32 PM~10935602
> *Sal....or other Dallas Lowriders member I got two quick questions....
> 
> 
> ...



yes and yes


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 05:55 PM~10935289
> *THE WEGO SCION AT THE PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see Joey was really working. For a minute there I thought Diva and her went to party. Want to make sure my baby sitting was for a good cause. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, mac2lac, newhopper

aww shit, whats da deal fellas.... :thumbsup: .....mike, hows everything goin with the picnic, let me know if you need anything.....troy, let me know if you need anything with your show, you know i got ya....


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 06:22 PM~10935036
> *TROYS ROAD MASTER, ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10937237
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, mac2lac, newhopper
> 
> ...


thanks bro i will holla at you


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 23 2008, 10:36 PM~10937252
> *thanks bro i will holla at you
> *



no problem, you already know....Masta looked clean out there homie, man, sad 2 see it change hands after all the work...cant wait til the next ride comes out....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS THE DAMN DIZZLE MY ******. YALL COMIN TO OUR PICNINC OM THE 20TH OF JULY HUH.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

VENOM65, 73monte, mac2lac, tito_ls, newhopper

THESE ****** ARE ON THIS TOPIC, WHERE THE FUCK IS EVERY BODY ELSE.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10937326
> *WHATS THE DAMN DIZZLE MY ******. YALL COMIN TO OUR PICNINC OM THE 20TH OF JULY HUH.
> *



Whats up Sal.....congrats on makin the magazine.....yeah ill try and make it down there.....I know yall gonna try and make it 2 our stop on the tour?? Of course, Dallas Lowriders shows the tour much love... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OH SHIT THERE THEY R :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10937237
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, mac2lac, newhopper
> 
> ...



man still workin out the details....tryin to find a place big enough for everyone...think i got it....  ....we are going to see how much it is to book it and i will be getting with HLC about doing a tire toss and tug of war contest....thinking about renting a dunking booth..haha.. and joy jump for the kids....it will be at a park so there will be a playground and 2 bbq pits, but we may get another big pit just in case.....may even have to rent a big tent, tables, and chairs....parking is great, just pavillion is not so big.....we'll see....i'm going to go to central park as well in college station and see what's up there before i make a decision.....i'll hit ya up with details as soon as i get it ironed out.......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: tito_ls, VENOM65, 73monte, Estrella Car Club, betoooo!, mac2lac, newhopper

damn, this is a hot topic... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 09:45 PM~10937345
> *Whats up Sal.....congrats on makin the magazine.....yeah ill try and make it down there.....I know yall gonna try and make it 2 our stop on the tour?? Of course, Dallas Lowriders shows the tour much love... :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR, WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 07:27 PM~10935080
> *GOTTA POST THE LINCOLN FOR MY BOY BIG FISH FROMM ESTRELLA CR CLUB  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fillets the size of Texas homie


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Great show! Thnx to every showing some love to Tha Co. (Waco)...... :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 23 2008, 10:46 PM~10937352
> *man still workin out the details....tryin to find a place big enough for everyone...think i got it....  ....we are going to see how much it is to book it and i will be getting with HLC about doing a tire toss and tug of war contest....thinking about renting a dunking booth..haha.. and joy jump for the kids....it will be at a park so there will be a playground and 2 bbq pits, but we may get another big pit just in case.....may even have to rent a big tent, tables, and chairs....parking is great, just pavillion is not so big.....we'll see....i'm going to go to central park as well in college station and see what's up there before i make a decision.....i'll hit ya up with details as soon as i get it ironed out.......
> *



thats cool, if you need anything let me know, and if you will let me know if you need anything, hit me up and ill bring it up on the 12th and see what we can do 2 help out...i guess ill bring extra clothes cause i know im gonna be elected 2 get up there..lol...get at me and we will see what we can do to make sure everything goes good... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mac2lac, Estrella Car Club, betoooo!, tito_ls


que onda homie.....ain't talked to you in a long ass time....lookin good out there!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 23 2008, 11:51 PM~10937404
> *mac2lac, Estrella Car Club, betoooo!, tito_ls
> que onda homie.....ain't talked to you in a long ass time....lookin good out there!!!
> *


aqui no mas A! chillin do you still have the same number homie?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 10:51 PM~10937403
> *thats cool, if you need anything let me know, and if you will let me know if you need anything, hit me up and ill bring it up on the 12th and see what we can do 2 help out...i guess ill bring extra clothes cause i know im gonna be elected 2 get up there..lol...get at me and we will see what we can do to make sure everything goes good... :biggrin:
> *



shiiiiittt....just bring all your members and past members, your brother and a few others from round your way and we could make our money back by charging when i get in that bitch....hahahahaha.....i know plenty mf's round here that would love that chance....hahaha.....

main thing will be food....making sure each car club brings enough for their clubs....also charcoal to keep the pits lit all day for everyone to share.....we can all talk about expense and see if the councils want to pitch in since we are putting up all the money our of our club....the park will be from $100-$200....central park has a kitchen and they charge extra for that....if their pavillion is big enough, it will help us to not have to rent the huge ass tent.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 23 2008, 10:54 PM~10937444
> *aqui no mas A! chillin do you still have the same number homie?
> *



yes sir....i tried to hit you up a long time ago, but someone answered and said.....que? quien? quien chingows habla? no hay un pinche ramon aqui!!! :0 :0 ..old ass women bout cussed me out.....haha.....

hit me up whenever homie....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 23 2008, 10:55 PM~10937448
> *shiiiiittt....just bring all your members and past members, your brother and a few others from round your way and we could make our money back by charging when i get in that bitch....hahahahaha.....i know plenty mf's round here that would love that chance....hahaha.....
> 
> main thing will be food....making sure each car club brings enough for their clubs....also charcoal to keep the pits lit all day for everyone to share.....we can all talk about expense and see if the councils want to pitch in since we are putting up all the money our of our club....the park will be from $100-$200....central park has a kitchen and they charge extra for that....if their pavillion is big enough, it will help us to not have to rent the huge ass tent.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......man that was a good one....those was the days... :biggrin: 

yeah, hit me up and let me know what we need 2 do, what we need 2 pitch in, im sure us, and HLC could help out....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 23 2008, 11:57 PM~10937473
> *yes sir....i tried to hit you up a long time ago, but someone answered and said.....que? quien? quien chingows habla? no hay un pinche ramon aqui!!! :0  :0 ..old ass women bout cussed me out.....haha.....
> 
> hit me up whenever homie....
> *


 :roflmao: dammitttttt! orale will give you a shout


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10937326
> *WHATS THE DAMN DIZZLE MY ******. YALL COMIN TO OUR PICNINC OM THE 20TH OF JULY HUH.
> *


ill be there, its easy to remember its the day after my show


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 23 2008, 11:17 PM~10937945
> *ill be there, its easy to remember its the day after my show
> *


it was cool hangin out and meeting you and ya crew....where u havin ya show at


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 23 2008, 11:57 PM~10937473
> *yes sir....i tried to hit you up a long time ago, but someone answered and said.....que? quien? quien chingows habla? no hay un pinche ramon aqui!!! :0  :0 ..old ass women bout cussed me out.....haha.....
> 
> hit me up whenever homie....
> *


haha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 24 2008, 01:17 AM~10937945
> *ill be there, its easy to remember its the day after my show
> *



let me scan that flyer so i can help ya spread the word about ur show. if theres a picnic the day after then that only means 1 thing.. time to get a room cuz iam down to chill up there. i need to get away for a min and just enjoy the weekend somewhere else but here cuz all i do is work now days so this will give me a good chance to do that. i know Tito is down to roll


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 12:50 PM~10941124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

We all had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10942250
> *We all had a good time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



awreadyyyy.. dammit we shouldve took a pic too  Tell Beto to wake up


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10942250
> *We all had a good time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



betoooooo, open ur eyes.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey, why do the 3 on the right look alike... :biggrin:


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

WeGobikesJr is in the hizouse!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Jun 25 2008, 12:20 PM~10948918
> *WeGobikesJr is in the hizouse!
> *


must be dani..

but ill be a judge before she would... haaaahhhhahaha/....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 24 2008, 01:17 AM~10937945
> *ill be there, its easy to remember its the day after my show
> *



here ya go homie ... and since theres a picnic the next day whats a good cheap hotel up there to stay at?


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10948947
> *must be dani..
> 
> but ill be a judge before she would... haaaahhhhahaha/....
> *


ooohh i see...you wanna talk mess now


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

Best pics from Waco


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 25 2008, 04:44 AM~10946313
> *betoooooo, open ur eyes.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey, why do the 3 on the right look alike... :biggrin:
> *


Ok funny bunnys :angry: .....I was on That level  .... & Yeah we prob look alike Cuz we bros :twak: Titoooo... We them LARA Boyz frm tha SouthSide of Tha Co.... :machinegun:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 01:24 PM~10948947
> *must be dani..
> 
> but ill be a judge before she would... haaaahhhhahaha/....
> *



:0 :0 :0 ....they just wont give you the position huh dani...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr+Jun 25 2008, 01:50 PM~10949620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she likes other positions


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: imagine what all the spectators were thinking, there like "why the hell is everyone asleep???"


----------

